# "Doc" Gets Amateur WIN!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I love sharing news like this!

Lightninbolts Duck Doctor***, owned and trained by Christopher Van Eimeren, WON the Amateur stake at the River King Retriever Club trial last weekend! Doc is 100% amateur trained by a great guy that has a real job.
Notably, Doc was sired by Chris's other wonderful field trial competitor, Clyde (RV ATR's Gangstaman MH ***).

FTGoldens


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! What a wonderful accomplishment! Congrats to Christopher and Doc!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> *I love sharing news like this!*
> 
> Lightninbolts Duck Doctor***, owned and trained by Christopher Van Eimeren, WON the Amateur stake at the River King Retriever Club trial last weekend! Doc is 100% amateur trained by a great guy that has a real job.
> Notably, Doc was sired by Chris's other wonderful field trial competitor, Clyde (RV ATR's Gangstaman MH ***).
> ...


Love reading news like this!!!


----------

